
Show HN: Export PCB Footprints and Symbols to Mentor Graphics PADS - natashabaker
Hi folks, we just released the ability to export our library of schematic symbols and PCB footprints to Mentor PADS. This is a beta release so it would be great to get your feedback.<p>To try it, search for a part on SnapEDA (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.snapeda.com), click download and then select &quot;PADS&quot; as the format.<p>You can try it out on this part here directly if you prefer: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.snapeda.com&#x2F;parts&#x2F;PIC32MX250F128B-I&#x2F;SS&#x2F;Microchip&#x2F;view-part&#x2F;
======
dang
Posts without URLs get penalized, so you'd be better off posting this with a
URL, then adding your text as a first comment to the new thread. Good luck!

